# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Webasto Thermo εκκίνηση.

## thanasisHP

παιδια καλησπέρα, 
έχει εκκινήσει κανείς σας κάτι τετειο=





επεσε ενα τετειο στα χερια μου και πριν το βαλω χερι ψαχνω πληροφορία για το πως θα το 
εκκινήσω χειροκίνητα ή με θερμοστάτη, μετα θα ψαχτω με arduino ή κατι σχετικό.

αν εχετε σχετική άποψη θα μου ειναι πολυ χρήσιμη

----------


## aktis

τι είναι αυτό ;   :Smile:  
Σαν μηχανή από πύραυλο μοιάζει ξαπλωμένη κάτω ...


το googlara λίγο ....     5Κwatt water heater ....    έχει και 48 σελίδες βιβλιαράκι ... workshop manual

----------


## thanasisHP

αυτό ζεσταίνει το αυτοκίνητο χωρις να λειτουργεί το αυτοκίνητο,, σε περιόδους με πολυ ψύχος το βαζεις και 
παίρνει εμπρός πχ ανα 2 ωρες καθε βράδυ, για τροχόσπιτα και καμπινγκ είναι ιδεώδες, φαντάσου 
ένας λέβητας πετρελαίου 12 βολτος, με κυκλοφορητη και 
τα ψυγεία του αυτοκίνητου για σώματα καλοριφέρ.

ο Ρωσος στο βιντεο το εκκινει με ενα γκρι καλωδιο, αν το ανοίξω και....δεν βρω γκρι καλώδιο ? 

το μανουαλ λεει οτι μονο με το πανελακι του εκκινει, το πανελ ειναι απλα ενας χρονοδιακοπτης.

----------


## thanasisHP

κατι βρήκα,,

Webasto ecu controller unit can be used on all diesel models c z d . Ecu can be started with a 12v+ on pin 1 or with 12v-(ground) on pin3 . U can use a simple button or a lcd thermostat + remote or and sms gsm start divice.

https://www.butlertechnik.com/downlo...Manual_(2).pdf

----------


## tsimpidas

το πουλάς ??

----------


## vasilllis

κοιτα σε ηλεκτρολογεια για πουλμαν κλπ.Εχουν τετοιους καυστηρες.

----------


## tsimpidas

ψάχνω για 12βολτο,,

----------


## thanasisHP

> ψάχνω για 12βολτο,,



δεν είναι δικό μου αλλά νομίζω οτι ο ιδιοκτήτης το πουλάει, δεν το βάλαμε σε λειτουργεια ακόμη και μαλλον 
θέλει σέρβις, 
τα λεμε σε π.μ. :Smile:

----------

